# Cost of building an indoor school



## lcormack (24 August 2009)

Does anyone have experience of the above, for personal use so nothing fancy, just an agricultural shed big enough for a 25 x 45. I can get a quote easily for surfaces but I wondered if anyone could give me an idea of the rest of the build including foundation etc. 
Did you go for all metal sheeting or wood walls?
Secondly, can anyone advise on what surface is best, given that it will need to be relatively cheap.
Thanks.


----------



## Booboos (24 August 2009)

I haven't done it myself, so I may be wrong, but assuming you have PP (which is nearly impossible in most areas) the biggest cost is the steel frame that holds the building up (you need enough height to safely ride a horse in it, even more if you intend to jump), then the cost of the foundations and concrete, the cost of the cladding and roof. If you go for a cheaper surface you will need to factor of installing a watering system. 

I know of someone who just finished a 20x40 at the cost of 100,000 pounds and that was with an economical surface. I heard of another lady who managed a 20x40 for 60,000 pounds by buying a second hand steel frame, although I am not sure how easy these are to come by second hand.


----------



## Mistatiger (24 August 2009)

just put up 22x57m arena with second hand shed (ex sports centre) think it was advertised in Farmers Guardian. Don't know exact figurs but I would think we have spent in the region of 150k. Mind you we do have seating for 185 people,Eurotrack surface, vending macines, showjumps etc so there is a lot that could be shaved off that. Love it when the weather is foul which is most of the time up here!!


----------



## Bens_Mum (24 August 2009)

We had a quote for buildings that were 40m by 20m which came in at around £25k plus surface- obviously not a full size all companies seemed to come around a similar price...


----------



## lcormack (24 August 2009)

Bens mum, that is more the price range I was looking at!  Did that include the foundations for under the surface ie hardcore etc or just the building itself.
Mistatiger, yes definitely don't need the seating etc. All I need are a few lights and a door! How much was your surface? Given that it is light use, I was thinking silica sand and clopf or similar.
 I have been told not to install sprinklers as they do not water evenly but to buy a water tank to pull behind the quad bike.


----------



## MillionDollar (24 August 2009)

Around £80,000 for a 20 x 40.


----------



## dieseldog (24 August 2009)

I think the surface will be the most expensive.  Buy one that doesn't need too much watering as it will drive you mad.

The other thing to check is wether you will get hit for business rates or not, just because it is private doesn't mean it will necessarily be exempt, and if they start charging you for that they will also charge for your stables.  Depends if your council deems an indoor school too excessive for a private person.


----------



## Booboos (24 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I think the surface will be the most expensive.  Buy one that doesn't need too much watering as it will drive you mad.

[/ QUOTE ]

My friend who opted for the economical surface plus clompf, had it put down in February, has been watering it since (both sprinklers and bowsers) and it's still not wet enough to use properly! Overall she thinks she would have been better off with the more expensive surface.

Out of interest, OP how did you manage to get PP for a private indoor school? Around here it is impossible (not that I could afford one, but here's to dreaming)


----------



## Bens_Mum (24 August 2009)

It included the foundations- everything except surface and two roller doors. We had the same quote from about 4 companies but definately pays to shop around. Try googling steel framed buildings. We spoke to a company called 'Robinsons' (?) I think in Scotland who were very helpful.


----------



## Muddywellies (25 August 2009)

I would do it on the cheap, as i do everything on the cheap. Ive never considered doing it, as no need, but did build stables and an outdoor arena.
If i was doing an indoor one, I would build the smallest i could get away with, presuming you have a bigger outdoor arena, or even just a decent field to use when its dry enough.  i think 30 m x 30 m would suffice, or even maybe 20 x 20 at a push.  Big enough to work on a 20m circle.  No, perhaps thats too small.  Back to 30 x 30.  then, to TRY to get around rates, I would store something in part of it. So the building would have to be longer than the riding part, and use one end for storing something.  Ive seen people stack up loads of hey (not brilliant for air quality) in part of it, and ride in the other part.  then, when the council people come sniffing around, its officially  hay barn, with just part of it used for riding.   
Furthermore, I would only concrete the foundations - not a full size pad.  I would smply put a decent surface on top of the hardcore and scalpings - very well compacted.  Personal choice whether to install a membrane, but I hate them, and too often they rise up and become dangerous.  In an old fashioned book, i once read that in a well constructed arena, there is no need for a membrane.  Second hand buildings are available too, at quite a significant saving.  Many wouldn't agree with this, but my simple approach hasnt let me down yet.


----------

